# Bridesmaids



## Sovereign

How many bridesmaids is everyone having? I'm having one and a maybe and a flower girl x


----------



## binxyboo

I had one bridesmaid and one pageboy


----------



## Sovereign

Oops, my son's going to be a page boy too! x


----------



## Vickie

I had two bridesmaids but also had 2 flower girls and a ring bearer so it was a larger wedding party :D


----------



## redberry3

I had three bridemaids and no flower girl or rng bearer.

One suggestion I would make is NEVER pick someone who you feel obligated to have but don't really want. Both myself and my best friend didthat and have so many regrets...and our pictures are full of that person.


----------



## nessajane

I will be having 3, my three younger cousins x


----------



## hayley x

1, my younger sister :) xxx


----------



## Kirstin

I had 2 and a flowergirl, I didnt like one fo them and was forced into having her as a bridesmaid by the in laws and her emotionally blackmailing MIL and OH


----------



## Sovereign

Kirstin said:


> I had 2 and a flowergirl, I didnt like one fo them and was forced into having her as a bridesmaid by the in laws and her emotionally blackmailing MIL and OH

That's not very nice! x


----------



## Kirstin

She was a USELESS bridesmaid as well :wacko:


----------



## Pyrrhic

btw, I wasn't that one :rofl:


----------



## Sovereign

rafwife said:


> btw, I wasn't that one :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## polo_princess

Im only having Brooke and thats it, otherwise i will be opening up a minefield there are 7 young girls in the family who ALL want to be bridesmaids :rolleyes:


----------



## Kirstin

:rofl: in some wedding magazine there was someone with about 10 young bridesmaids, looked ridiculous :lol:


----------



## Kimboowee

2 bridesmaids, one flower girl and one pageboy


----------



## princess_bump

yep i think i'm just having maddilynne! agree with holly, i think it could open up a huge can of worms!!


----------



## BeckaJayne

i had two bridesmaids...should have been 3 but my SIL (who my OH asked to be bridesmaid) decided to change her mind after we bought the shoes and dresses and didn't have the decency to tell me herself.


----------



## Nemo and bump

im having my three friends as bridesmaids as there are lots of girls in my family so decided to avoid arguments. and got our lo and oh two girls as flower girls.


----------



## Nic1107

I had three bridesmaids, a matron of honour and a flower girl; DH had his three groomsmen, best man and a ring bearer.


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm having my mate Ben as a sort of 'best man' taking the maid/matron of honour role, my younger cousin Rachel as bridesmaid, OH's neice as flowergirl and a maybe on an adult bridesmaid to look after the girls! As far as I know OH will just be having a best man.

Beca :wave:


----------



## sambam

i had 3 bridesmaids & 2 flower girls :D x
my sis & 2 friends, and my cousin & daughter as flower girls xx


----------



## Frankie

Ive got one maid of honour and 4 bridesmaids


----------



## PnutProtector

I'm having 5 bridesmaids and 1 Man of Honor


----------



## Sooz

I had two, my best friend and her sister (also my friend). They were both absolute Godsends in the run-up and on the day. :)


----------



## sparkle

I'm having my two sisters, Cormack's going to be the page boy!


----------



## Pinkgirl

I am so not sure about this as there are a few options, i dont even know who my maid of honor will be.
All i do know is that my god daughter will be flower girl, also my cousin will be included.
Would then love my two best friends but it comes down to costs on dresses.
x


----------



## Kerrie-x

2 bridesmaids, 2 flower girls


----------



## MrsVenn

I had one Maid of Honour (24), 2 bridesmaids (13, 12) and 1 pageboy (12).

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/cdp-226-1.jpg


----------



## tansey

I had 1 bridesmaid (best mates daughter 21), 1 flowergirl (3year old niece), 3 bridesmen (my brothers), 2 ushers (2nephews 13 and 8) and 3 pageboys (3, 3, and 4)

Basically a lot of men in suits and three pretty dresses!


----------



## jackiea85

I had my little sister as a bridesmaid, she was 7 at the time. I was going to have my OH's nephew as a pageboy (he was 4) but he got really nervous on the day and didn't want to do it, bless him! :D x


----------



## MrsP

I had 3 bridesmaids and 2 flower girls


----------



## buttonnose82

I am having 1 adult bridesmaid (my sister) and 1 little bridesmaid (my friends daughter) and 2 pageboys (nephews)

I have 2 cousins that are expecting to be bridesmaids as they were bridesmaids for my sister but I don't want them. The picture in my head doesn't have them there as bridesmaids, I talked to DP and my mum about asking them and they have both said i am NOT to ask them if i don't want to, it's my day not theres, so i have decided not to ask them!

I know one of them won't really care but the other ...... i'm not expecting it to go down well but oh well


----------



## Blob

2 bridesmaides and Tabitha as flower girl :)


----------



## FsMummy

if all goes to plan then 3, my three girls :cloud9: faith will be almost 4 and the twins will be about 18 months old.


----------

